# RECOVERY of 10.3grams from 338grams of E-waste!!!!



## modtheworld44 (Apr 27, 2017)

I run 338grams of gold plated ceramic lids through AR.I have recovered all but a little that is sitting in my decant pot(maybe 1-4 tenths of a gram.Does 10.3grams sound low or do you think I got it all.I will be doing a first refine on this button,because it has some slight contamination.The button still has borax from were I have not cleaned it yet.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks good Jerry. Another refine and wash will definitely clean her up. Seems like a pretty good yield but I have no bases. Good job anyway. :G


----------



## anachronism (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey Jerry - you good?

10.3g out of 338g of ceramic lids is possible- but a little high from my personal experience. That given I don't know which you were running and of course some are higher than others. One thing though - that button ain't pure as we both know mate so I reckon youve got at least a gram of base in there to account for. 

That given how did you refine them because normally I manage to get them pretty clean on the first go if I don't mix with anything else. Oh and have you tried the dilute nitric soak to just lift the foils off? 

Jon


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 28, 2017)

Tndavid said:


> Looks good Jerry. Another refine and wash will definitely clean her up. Seems like a pretty good yield but I have no bases. Good job anyway. :G



Tndavid

Thanks and yes I plan on a refine,as this was just a recovery.Once you run as many ceramics and different models as I have you'll get a very nice data stream.Keep track of the data because that's where your true money is.





anachronism said:


> Hey Jerry - you good?
> 
> 10.3g out of 338g of ceramic lids is possible- but a little high from my personal experience. That given I don't know which you were running and of course some are higher than others. One thing though - that button ain't pure as we both know mate so I reckon youve got at least a gram of base in there to account for.
> 
> ...



Jon

The last batch of lids I did before this one was 450 grams and yielded 16.9grams(The last batch was 486 small lids except for ten lids).This batch was mostly large lids from double cap pentium and some from 486 and other models.The gold difference in weight from the two is caused from lot weight and cap sizes.The base is way less than a gram in contamination,if it was more I would not have gotten the smooth surface finish.I'll clean the borax off of it tomorrow when I come in from the warehouse,so you can see it better.The lids were run in AR and then dropped gold,then rinsed in boiling waterx2,then HCL till no color change ,Then distilled water x2,then dried and melted.This was a RECOVERY and not a refine,we both know there is a difference. :mrgreen: 

I got the 15+ pounds of ceramics still to go,then I got to do the non_lidded ceramics.Well it's been a long day and I got scrap day tomorrow,anxious to see how much more shred I add to my already 13,900 pound two week total.Thanks in advance. 



modtheworld44


----------



## anachronism (Apr 28, 2017)

Cheers Jerry. 

I'd certainly be interested in the yield as like you Ive run an awful lot of these however I've not got close to 30g per Kg yet. The best I have had is 18g per Kg 8) 

Just to be sure here, we're talking about the flat kovar/steel lids right not the heat spreaders? 

Jon


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 28, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Cheers Jerry.
> 
> I'd certainly be interested in the yield as like you Ive run an awful lot of these however I've not got close to 30g per Kg yet. The best I have had is 18g per Kg 8)
> 
> ...



Yep kovar/steel.That 18g per kg(for one size lid or mixed sized lids)? Was that run with the nitric method?
I hope you got a good stock pot,because that's were I would be looking.I normally refine my stock pot after I send fifty batches through it,and never once have I gotten above 0.5grams back out of it.I'm very meticulous about my refining and not loosing gold.

Try a batch in straight AR and a batch in nitric.Make sure to use the same amount of lids,size,and weight in each batch and see if you get a difference in yield.Make sure to use a large enough beaker so you don't have to pour off the AR when it becomes saturated.

Oh yeah side question? What made you think that 215grams of gold was a good yield from 72.6 pounds of ceramics(especially with the amount of high grade ceramics that toaz showed in those pictures)? I'm just curious is all.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## anachronism (Apr 28, 2017)

There's definitely no gold in the solutions from the lids I've run Jerry, and Ive run them both ways - stripping the gold off, and dissolving complete in AR. Yes they were mixed lids from various types. Tell you what, I have a large batch of ceramics to do next month, something in the region of 145 pounds. I'll take the lids and run them start to end and get the results just to be sure but genuinely I've not had 30g per KG on these things. 

For the other question I believe I said "reasonable" with regards to that yield of 6.15g per Kg. 8) Naturally they range all the way up from around 2.7g per Kg to well north of 10g per Kg however it was a mixed bag of procs and we couldn't see all the product.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 29, 2017)

anachronism said:


> There's definitely no gold in the solutions from the lids I've run Jerry, and Ive run them both ways - stripping the gold off, and dissolving complete in AR. Yes they were mixed lids from various types. Tell you what, I have a large batch of ceramics to do next month, something in the region of 145 pounds. I'll take the lids and run them start to end and get the results just to be sure but genuinely I've not had 30g per KG on these things.
> 
> For the other question I believe I said "reasonable" with regards to that yield of 6.15g per Kg. 8) Naturally they range all the way up from around 2.7g per Kg to well north of 10g per Kg however it was a mixed bag of procs and we couldn't see all the product.



Jon

I hope you understand that,this is in no way an attempt to bait or make you mad.

I'm just trying to figure out why my yield numbers are coming out way better than what our other reported yield data is showing.I mean your 18grams per kg only comes out to less than 9grams per pound of lids.To me that seems really low.I'll be going after the gold that was left in the decant pot from this batch today and then I'll have my final yield.

I've done some thinking and remembered something else that is a factor in this.There's the thickness of the lids,the smaller lids tend to be slightly thinner than the larger lids.That would give each batch of smaller lids less base metal and more gold.This is just my opinion,and just somethings to think about nothing more.Here's those pictures of the cleaned button,I used a very diluted nitric boil on it.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 29, 2017)

Man, that button really cleaned up after it's "bath".


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 29, 2017)

glorycloud said:


> Man, that button really cleaned up after it's "bath".



Thanks!
That's what I was trying to say originally,I new he was dirty from playing in the borax and fire all day!! :mrgreen: Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## anachronism (Apr 29, 2017)

Jerry no harm no foul. To be honest what your yield comments make me think is "hmm am I missing something" so instead of getting all butthurt about it (not that I would anyway) I'll go run this large batch and double check for myself.  

One thing though- that gold isn't clean dude. Right back at ya mate. :lol: 

Jon


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 29, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Jerry no harm no foul. To be honest what your yield comments make me think is "hmm am I missing something" so instead of getting all butthurt about it (not that I would anyway) I'll go run this large batch and double check for myself.
> 
> One thing though- that gold isn't clean dude. Right back at ya mate. :lol:
> 
> Jon



Jon

Ummm....... No he's clean,I saw him jump in the bath my self,I think what your trying to really say is that he's impure.If so then yes I concur. :lol: Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Shark (Apr 29, 2017)

Which ever, it still looks better in a button than stuck to the lids> :lol:


----------



## anachronism (Apr 30, 2017)

Shark said:


> Which ever, it still looks better in a button than stuck to the lids> :lol:



Sure does!


----------



## kurtak (Apr 30, 2017)

Jerry

were these the lids off CPUs - or "ceramic" ICs - or a mix of the 2 ?

It would make sense that the lids of ceramic ICs "might" run a bit higher then the lids off CPUs (provided the thickness of the GP is the same) as the lids are a bit thinner on the ICs so less base metal & therefore a "bit" better gold to base metal ratio

I can't confirm that as I have never run the 2 as separate batches but have always run them together

Kurt


----------



## Tzoax (Apr 30, 2017)

I just found my results from years ago when i tested ceramic CPU (kovar) lids.




My scales had only one decimal at that time so it is not much accurate but based on my results there is about 20g of gold per kilogram of ceramic CPU lids (from 486 and K5 ceramic processors).

Alex


----------



## geedigity (Apr 30, 2017)

If my calculation is correct, that would mean Modtheworld obtained 30.47 grams per kilogram. That is a good yield. I would be curious to see what the actual yield would be after you refined the button a second time. Nice button at any rate.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 30, 2017)

In general, the smaller the lids, the higher the yield per pound or kilo. On the smaller lids, the braze will cover a larger percentage of the surface area.

Most companies buy those lids with the braze already on them. I remember running 1000# of brand new, unused lids, about 1/2" square, with braze on them, that ran 1 oz Au per pound, or 68g/kg. When the lids are removed from an assembled package, about half will be on the lid and half on the seal ring of the package. That makes the 30g/kg figure quite reasonable.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 30, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> In general, the smaller the lids, the higher the yield per pound or kilo. On the smaller lids, the braze will cover a larger percentage of the surface area.
> 
> Most companies buy those lids with the braze already on them. I remember running 1000# of brand new, unused lids, about 1/2" square, with braze on them, that ran 1 oz Au per pound, or 68g/kg. When the lids are removed from an assembled package, about half will be on the lid and half on the seal ring of the package. That makes the 30g/kg figure quite reasonable.



goldsilverpro

Thank you very much good sir. :mrgreen: 

Yields will vary also depending on how you remove the lids.If you are a lid buyer this should be a deciding factor on what to offer or pay for them.Thanks in advance.

P.S I hope everyone has learned a little something new from this thread.
P.S.S Just remember you can learn a lot from a dummy like me.



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 7, 2017)

Update!!!!!



I started running the 15+pounds of ceramics that the lids were attached to.I run about 10 pounds already give or take.I added the rest of the lot after I filtered off the solution.I'll run them again 2 more times to get my over all yields.With the gold button from the lids this is what I got so far.I'll be starting my Nortel batch directly after I finish this lot.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 7, 2017)

modtheworld44 said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > In general, the smaller the lids, the higher the yield per pound or kilo. On the smaller lids, the braze will cover a larger percentage of the surface area.
> ...



Certainly. I always removed them on a heated rail set a little over the melting point of the particular braze. With that, it's about a 50/50 split.


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 27, 2017)

Update!!!!

I got to do my washes and the rest of the 15.4Pounds,will be done.So far looks like a 1/2ounce more.Have pictures after the melt.Thanks in advance.




modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 27, 2017)

Update!!!!

Here's the third and final button and here's what the final weight is.Yes.....I KNOW IT's NOT CLEAN!!!!
Enjoy and hope to see yall in the other thread.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Owltech (Mar 22, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Cheers Jerry.
> 
> I'd certainly be interested in the yield as like you Ive run an awful lot of these however I've not got close to 30g per Kg yet. The best I have had is 18g per Kg 8)
> 
> ...


 
Jon how about 46gAu/kg kovar lids?


----------



## anachronism (Mar 22, 2018)

Funnily enough I've had similar since the post in 2017- but what I would say is that it's very particular and limited to only a very few specific types. 8) 

I tend to mix everything together so it all evens out over the batch and ~I don't see the really really good ones on their own.


----------



## Owltech (Mar 22, 2018)

i386, i486, AMD 386, AMD 486, AMD K5, LSI NAC 9309, Motorola 68040, WinChip, Intel Pentium yielded almost the same amount of gold (0.0457g Au - 0.0469g Au per g of kovar lids) and these are actually all ceramic CPUs I've encountered so far... Beginner's luck, I think they call it


----------

